#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  De nieuwe tafel van Martin "Maxxyz"

## John b

Ter info

----------


## Tiemen

Te verwachten specs:

2x ethernet out
8x DMX512 out
on board visualizer
hard disk/floppy drive/DVD/CD-writer (on board)
video out
ingebouwd actief geluidssysteem
gemotorizeerde faders
blauw verlichte trackbal  :Smile: 
...

Bij de weg, vanwaar komen die foto's?

----------


## John b

Van het Martin R&D forum
http://www.martin.dk/ubb/Forum6/HTML/000083.html

John.
Maar wij hebben: Das,Peavey,Martin,Jem,Dateq,Allen&Heath,Pioneer,Sh  ure,Vestax,Stk

----------


## Floor

Tsja, ik lees in de specs meer dan 50% computertaal (CD-writer, video out floppy) dit is toch gewoon lightjockey met een gratis PC en en ingebouwd speciaal toetsenbord?
En wat noet ik me voorstellen bij een ingebouwd actief geluidssysteem? Krijg je dan allemaal va die vervelende geluidjes bij alles wat je doet? Kun je dan iedere maand de nieuwste beltonen vanaf je Nokia erin downloaden? Is dat dan Dolby surround?
Maargoed het ziet er wel indrukwekkend uit, met zo'n ingebouwde visualizer en kleurenscherm.
Kortom....het is ongetwijfeld allemaal heeeeel handig <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

M.V.G
Floor

----------


## Delirium crew

Mooi ding en lekker klein (als ik zo op de foto kijk)

Wat moet ie ongeveer gaan kosten, en hoeveel fixtures kunnen erop

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> citaat:
> Mooi ding en lekker klein (als ik zo op de foto kijk)
> 
> Wat moet ie ongeveer gaan kosten, en hoeveel fixtures kunnen erop



De prijs wordt medio juli bekend gemaakt, hij zo rond de EU 25.000,- gaan kosten en is leverbaar vanaf Augustus.
Verder hier de specs., ik heb helaas nog geen tijd gevonden om het te vertalen. Maar dat moet voor ons als operators toch geen probleem zijn.

Extremely intuitive with xxpandable characteristics, Maxxyz boasts an abundance of cutting edge features and attractive, modular design. 
Whether you're controlling moving fixtures or conventional lighting, the intuitive operating system, easy programmability and customizable characteristics make Maxxyz the market's most advanced lighting control desk.

Built-in 3D Visualizer with real-time PREVIEW mode 
No more blind programming. Real-time 3-D visualization gives full real-time preview of shows, and allows you to create new ones without interrupting the running show.

Dual Ethernet Connections 
Maxxyz features Ethernet capability (10/100 Mbit) for DMX universes and multiple console linking. Remote control 'live' via a laptop/PC or Internet network from any location in the world. Link for automatic Internet updates, programming modification, service and support, and more.

2 Powerful Industrial Motherboards with Pentium III Processor 
Two complete computer systems communicate with each other through COM+ technology. This allows the system to work as one large, integrated system with internal fail-over and four 3-D accelerated screen outputs with DVD playback capability. Serves as a reliable backup as well.

Eight DMX 512 Outputs 
A total of 4096 channels are available, right from the desk! Each DMX 512 output is opto-isolated, half duplex, and the DMX-timings & refresh rate can be adjusted individually. Fixture firmware uploads are supported. 

Two DMX 512 Inputs 
Two DMX Inputs for capturing DMX values, master/slave functions with other controllers, and more.



Two Industrial 12.1" SVGA TFT Color Touch Screens 
A super high luminance of 500 cd/m2 (twice as bright as a normal TFT screen), combines with a wide viewing angle and intuitive user interface to make these screens easy to use - even in outdoor events! Easy to customize to suit individual needs, both screens come with accompanying fader belts for trouble-free text scrolling and value setting. Two external VGA monitors can be attached for increased views.

Built-in Effects Generator 
A powerful effects generator saves time when making complex movement, chase or wave effects. Even matrix effects from the popular Martin Matrix controller are built-into this effects generator.

Built-in DVD/CD-RW 
Shows can be saved to and loaded from DVD for video and audio time-code shows. For show backup, CD-RW is included. A 3 1/2 in disk drive is also included.

Digital LCD Buttons 
Digital LCD buttons are included for tailored, flexible programming. Group functions to a digital LCD-button and create your own button layout.

Digital Fader Belts 
Penny and Giles faders provide full direct access to all fixture parameters, timing channels and effect channels.

Motorized Faders 
Assignable and multi-functional playback faders give convenient and easy playback access.

Cue Control 
Direct cue launch with large Go, On, Snap, Multi-Select buttons.

SMPTE/VITC/LANC Time-code Reader & Generator 
Audio SMPTE time-code. Video VITC time-code with video input and video output with time-code window. New Digital LANC protocol is included (used to trigger time-code list).

MIDI IN/OUT/THRU 
MIDI Show Control and standard MIDI codes can be used to trigger GO commands, Cues, Playbacks, etc. MIDI codes can be generated to control other equipment too. 

Balanced Audio IN 
The balanced audio line input or the balanced microphone in

----------


## DeMennooos

Tja,.....
Het originele idee is goed <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>
Verder zijn de specs niet zo schokkend.

En als we in dezelfde prijsklasse gaan kijken zou ik eerder kiezen voor een Grootmoeder.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

Hoi,


ik was onlangs bij R&D International (de ontwerpers van de console) in verband met een eindwerk.


Ziet er allemaal heel netjes uit in het echt.

Je hebt buiten de 2 ingebouwde touchscreens ook nog 2 externe vga-aanslutingen. (dus 4 schermpjes in totaal zoals vermeld in specs)

Over het aantal dmx-kanalen:
-8 standaard xlr-aanslutingen voorzien
-extra dmx-universes via exthernet
-&gt; Het systeem is voorzien tot 50 dmx-universes (= 25600 kanalen)

Verwachten randapparatuur die aan te sluiten is via usb (wel met stevige neutrik stekkers in plaats van standaard usb-stekker, wel compatibel met standaard usb-stekkers):
-playback-wing, extra faders dus voor playback
-remote, afstandsbediening voor focussing vanop podium of besturen van de show vanop de wc


Meer weten?

Vraag maar.


Groetjes,

Wouter Verlinden

----------


## DeMennooos

Ja, zit er ook iets op wat er op de hog 3 niet zit of wat je bij de hog 3 ook niet los kan aanschaffen.....

Laten we eerlijk zijn, op de foto's is het net de kleuter uitvoering van de HOG3 zo met die rose kleurtjes

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Mark

Had je beter deze foto kunnen plaatsen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Mark

----------


## LJ Gerrit

Menno,
weet jij wie er momenteel al een Grand-MA in bezit heeft en wanneer de Hog-3 te leveren is??

ps. De prijs van de MaXXyz zit ruim onder die van de Grand-MA, van de Hog-3 heb ik nog geen prijs vernomen, maar zal waarschijnlijk een stukkie hoger liggen dan de MaXXyz. Let wel op de prijs van de MaXXyz is een richtprijs.

----------


## Music Power

Pieee totaal bv. in apeldoorn heeft een GrandMA.

Greetz...Frank

----------


## DeMennooos

Production Factory liggen er 3 Grootmoeders.
De Prijs van de grootmoeder is 28000 Euro en een beetje Bruto. Dus met de nodige kortingen....

En 28000 Euro ligt nog steeds in de prijsklasse van de 25000 euro.

Ja de Hog 3 is ook duurder en die zou leverbaar zijn ergens eind dit jaar, maar die ziet er in ieder geval beter uit dan deze Martin bak.


Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

Hoi,


lijkt me weer typische: Menno is voor Hog omdat Flying Pig Systems samen is gegaan met High End Systems..... tja....


Even serieus: De hog3 is momenteel zeker nog niet stabiel te noemen. Laatste demonstraties op beurzen liepen uit op crash...

al zou je het omgekeerd verwachten:
-Maxxyz: Pentium3 + Windows XP
-Hog3: G4 + Unix/Linux

en toch gaat de hog3 meer onderuit....


Maarja, de concurrentie in deze klassetafel-branche is beperkt hé:

- Martin / R&D-International (Case, Maxxyz, ...)
- High End / Flying Pig (Hog2, Hog3, ...)
- MA-Lighting (Scancommander, GrandMA, ...)
- Avolites (Pearl, Diamond, ...)


Dus iedereen zal hier wel zijn eigen favoriet uit hebben zeker...
(Maxxyz, Hog3 en GrandMA zien er alle drie ongeveer hetzelfde uit dus..)


Groetjes,

Wouter

----------


## DeMennooos

> citaatMaxxyz, Hog3 en GrandMA zien er alle drie ongeveer hetzelfde uit dus..)



Wel eens goed naar de GMA gekeken? Lijkt in de verste verte niet op een Hog3 of Maxxyz.

Enne Menno was al voor Hog, voordat het samenging met HES.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

Hoi,


Menno, ik heb je raad opgevolgd en ben net nog even gaan kijken op malighting.de. OK, hij trekt niet op Hog3 die Grand. Ging ik ook nog even langs op flyingpig.com. Hij trekt dus evenmin op de Maxxyz als de Grand....

Alle tafels zijn wel vergelijkbaar:

- Motorized Faders
- Touchscreens
- Off-Line Visualiser? (Maxxyz wel, andere 2 weet ik niet)
- Digital Fader Belts? (Maxxyz wel, andere 2 niet)
- Trackbal
-...

Conclusie: De 3 tafels hebben wel wat van elkaar weg. Maar het zal vooral van het gebruiksgemak en de stabiliteit afhangen welke het meest gebruikt wordt. (al denk ik dat de Grand meer op Theater gericht is en de ander 2 meer op "events")

Testen dus die handel!


Groetjes,

Wouter

----------


## DeMennooos

Een testdag op een neutrale lokatie zou misschien wel een idee zijn.


Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Tiemen

Menno het is weer zooooooooo typisch...Heb jij ooit al die Hog3 van dichtbij gezien of gebruikt? Het is inderdaad zoals Wouter zei zo dat op de laatste beurzen die Hog3 constant (ja minstens om het kwartier) crashte. Het was om beschaamd te zijn. De Maxxyz heeft geen enkele keer gecrasht. Trouwens waarom noem je dit nu weer een "Martin bak"???? Je noemt die Hog3 toch ook geen "HES bak". Miljaardedju, sorry dat ik vloek, maar je mag toch niet overdrijven in je haat tegen Martin. Zeker omdat dit product zo goed als nihil met Martin te maken heeft. En is het niet een beetje normaal dat ze op elkaar gelijken? Lijkt een scan niet op een andere scan of een mh op een andere mh? 

Tiemen

PS Wouter, is Avolite een klassetafel? :Smile:

----------


## Tiemen

Ohja, en als die Maxxyz zo namaak is van de "originele" HOG, waar is dan de volledige offline visualizer bij de hog3? Ohja, is maar een detailtje hé.

Tiemen

----------


## DeMennooos

Ik noem het een Martin bak, omdat ie hier zo wordt gepresenteerd. 
Case geen Martin tafel? Staat er toch met dikke letters op, wellicht alleen om te verkopen want Martin zal makkelijker verkopen dan de naam R&D international. En op de HOG staat niet met grote gele letters High End, sterker nog zelfs op de Status Cue stond geen High End...
Ik haat Martin helemaal niet, maar het merk wordt zo overrated.
Ja voor het geld zijn het grappige lampjes, maar aanbidt het vredesnaam niet als het wereldmerk wat de lichtwereld verandert.

Is een PC met Windows een vreselijk stabiel apparaat? Moah, dacht het niet. En toch een van de meest gebruikte systemen ter wereld.
Avolites zo vreselijk stabiel? Als je zo onderweg je oor eens te luisterlegt ook niet echt, maar kom je ook veel tegen.

Zou het deze eeuwige MArtin discussie verminderen als ik nu zeg dat mijn voorkeur kwa tafel echt uit zou gaan naar een grootmoeder?


Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Tiemen

Het gaat niet over Avolites die onstabiel is (want dat is zo, als er 1 merk overrated is, dan is het Avolites tafels wel), het gaat er ook niet over dat windows onstabiel is. Het gaat erover dat jij direct Maxxyz de grond in boort en Hog3 de hemel inprijst, en dan vraag ik me gewoon af, waarom?

Tiemen

----------


## yoghurt

Krijg je die meid erbij bij die foto van Mark??? Of is het 2 halen 1 betalen??<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz YO

----------


## DeMennooos

Kan niet terug vinden waar ik de hog helemaal de hemel in prijs, maar goed.

Ik vraag alleen:





> citaat: Ja, zit er ook iets op wat er op de hog 3 niet zit of wat je bij de hog 3 ook niet los kan aanschaffen.....



En stel:




> citaat:
> Laten we eerlijk zijn, op de foto's is het net de kleuter uitvoering van de HOG3 zo met die rose kleurtjes



En ik zeg dat als ik nu voor tafel zou moeten kiezen toch een GrandMA zou kiezen.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## JeroentjE

> citaat:Het gaat niet over Avolites die onstabiel is (want dat is zo, als er 1 merk overrated is, dan is het Avolites tafels wel),



Dat baseer je toch niet op eigen ervaringen he? Ik kan me een verhit discussietje herinneren over diskettes; getuigde van non-kennis over tafels uit het in deze topic genoemde rijtje ...

Vliegen is de meest milieuvervuilende manier van reizen.

----------


## Tiemen

Gaan we persoonlijk worden? Ik ben niet diegene die met een tekstje (met fouten erin) een foto van mezelf, staand _naast_ een avolites diamond of sapphire, ik weet het niemeer zet op de avolitessite...Als ik dingen zeg, is het omdat ik ze weet, en waar baseer jij je op om te zeggen dat ik non-kennis heb over de genoemde tafels? Omdat ik zei dat een freelancer geen fixture diskettes moet bijhebben? Ik snap niet echt wat je bedoelt hoor...Misschien eens een antwoord van meer dan 1 lijntje geflame?

Tiemen

----------


## JeroentjE

hehehe

ff edit:
Waar het mij gewoon om draait is dat je mij niet wijsmaakt dat jij een regular user bent, wat je wel moet zijn om dit soort beweringen te doen. En dat doen er veel hier, ik heb het alleen nu (werderom) tegen jou.

Wat die foto's betreft; ik druk toch echt die knopjes in en duw die schuifjes omhoog, maar dat boeit niet.

En het stond vanochtend in de krant; het Belgische onderwijssysteem is beter t.o.v dat van ons; misschien ligt het daaraan dat er fouten in zitten, maar dat boeit ook niet.

Vliegen is de meest milieuvervuilende manier van reizen.

----------


## Tiemen

Ok meneer, wat moet ik doen om voor jou als 'regular user' beschouwd te worden? Een foto van mij en een HogII? Ben ik dan wel aanvaard door jou? Dus omdat ik geen diskettes meeneem van tafels ken ik er niets van? Tjah, dan weze het zo hé. Misschien kan je nu ook nog es iets bijdragen tot de discussie? Dat is altijd wel interessant.

Tiemen

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Dan maar weer even het verhaal on-topic terug halen:
de 3 tafels op 1 rij....
[img]http://groups.msn.com/_Secure/0LQAAACAOgy5pbMtkG4AThuPKXbglNwcB4HUZqM99KkQxp!jD4  1rL5GlUEAWTIK28P2dGA5U0L*E/HIII.gif[/img][img]http://groups.msn.com/_Secure/0LAD7d9IN9yDbLe86GhjWlD1n*1BSbEocTBYhWJQOyYj1OqDJM  iUqSzrArvjrgPE3yaY0BeSQ*Ww/GMA.gif[/img]

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

Hoi,


klein foutje... MA die staat afgebeeld is niet de volledige grand, het is de "light" versie.


Als ik zou mogen kiezen zou de Maxxyz op de eerste plaats staan, de Hog op de tweede plaats en de Grand op de derde.

Waarom grand op derde: Updates, updates, updates, als je het aantal softwareupdates en de comment erbij op malighting.de volgt lijkt het wel alsof 50% van de software eigenlijk nog altijd niet werkt...

Over het feit Avolites = Klasse. Avolites is sterk gedaald in kwaliteit. Waarom? ze hebben al hun energie en geld geïnvesteerd in hun dimmerracks (ART) enze verkopen niet zoals verwacht... MAAR de Avo-tafels worden nog zeer veel gebruikt en daarom vermeld ik ze mee in deze discussie....

Een testdag op een neutrale lokatie met neutraal licht zou inderdaad OK zijn. (Paar Martin spotjes, paar HighEnd spotjes, paar MA sp... sorry hebben ze niet)

Nog even over Martin &lt;-&gt; HighEnd. Ze mikken elk op een verschillend marktsegment. HighEnd = duurder, maar kwalitatief iets beter. Martin = goedkoper, maa kwalitatief iets slechter. Ook shows met een beperkter budget moeten kunnen draaien hé.
Uitzondering op deze regel: De tafels, want die worden niet bij Martin en HighEnd gemaakt, maar bij R&D International (België) en Flying Pig (UK). Dus over hun kwaliteitsverschil is het nog niet zo duidelijk.... (testen dus)

Even voor Menno: er zijn vroeger ook Case-consoles verkocht onder de naam R&D International, maar R&D wou zich zelf enkel nog bezighouden met ontwikkeling en heeft de productie en distributie toen overgedragen aan Martin. (Martin had geen Tafels en R&D International had geen verkoopsnetwerk) (De R&D Case-consoles hadden houten randen i.p.v. de huidige zwarte rand van Martin)

PS: Dit lul ik niet uit mijn nek, heb het er enkele weken geleden nog over gehad met "baas" van R&D International die tevens ontwerper is van Maxxyz. (zoals eerder gezegd was ik bij R&D in verband met een eindwerk)



Groetjes & Peace,

Wouter

----------


## R. den Ridder

Hoi, &gt;even off-topic&lt;

zijn die mensen van R&D toevallig dezelfde mensen die een jaar of 8 geleden de ICS Colibri hebben ontwikkeld?
Dit bedrijf kwam uit Eindhoven.

volgens mij zijn die namelijk ook begonnen met die PenG faderbelts, maar over dat bedrijf is niks meer te vinden, terwijl dat ook mooie tafels waren qua opbouw, zeker voor hun tijd.

groeten,
Ralph

----------


## DeMennooos

Daarom zei ik:





> citaat:Case geen Martin tafel? Staat er toch met dikke letters op, wellicht alleen om te verkopen want Martin zal makkelijker verkopen dan de naam R&D International.





Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

Hoi,


Colibri is niet van R&D. 


Voor de Case hadden ze wel de Colipro (Computer Light Programming). Maar dat was meer een computer die licht bestuurde dan een echte tafel.

Over de fader-belts: Ze werden vroeger ook wel gebruikt door celco dacht ik (kan het mis hebben)...

Maar die fader-belts in de Case and de Maxxyz, het is echt handig...



Groetjes,

Wouter

----------


## LJ Gerrit

Ik ben door Martin Professional A/S, uitgenodigd voor een cursus voor de Martin MaXXyz.
De cursus zal plaats vinden eind augustus, medio september zal de eerste MaXXyz geleverd worden.
Hierbij nodig ik iedereen uit voor een workshop. De exacte data en lokatie volgt spoedig.

Voor diegene die geintresseerd zijn in deze workshop of een demo op lokatie kunt u zich aanmelden bij gerrit@fairlight.nl

Het lijkt me en uitdaging om de 3 tafels (MaXXyz, Hog3 en de GrandMA) naaste elkaar te zetten.

Dusssss Menno, durf je het aan????<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Music Power

mmmm leuk idee gerrit. lijkt me wel wat die worksjop

Greetz...Frank

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

Hoi,


Gerrit, die cursus waarvoor je bent uitgenodigd, waar vindt die plaats?



Groetjes,

Wouter

----------


## LJ Gerrit

Deze cursus zal plaats vinden bij R&D Internationaal in Belgie. O.a. de ontwerpers van de MaXXyz, Case, Eureka, enz.
Het is een cursus voor een geselecteerd aantal distributeurs van Martin.
De MaXXyz is volledig leverbaar na de Plasa.

----------


## jo vaes

Geef mij toch maar de MAxxyz, heb nog nooit problemen gehad met R&D materiaal. Het kan ook zijn dat er een beetje vaderlandsgezindheid meespeeld. Maar ik vind dat we er best trots op mogen zijn dat de kleine lage landen toch wel een relatief belangrijke rol spelen in de belichtingswereld. Denk maar aan de gasten van lighthouse en R&D international, enz...

Jo Vaes - DWR sound and light - belgium

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

Hoi,


had er vandaag trouwens nog een gesprek over.

Veel producenten leveren geen dedicated afstandsbediening voor hun tafel, maar software die op een psion draait met een draadloze verbinding. (voor afregelen van presets vanop podium)


Wat verkiezen jullie?


Groetjes,

Wouter

----------


## Tiemen

Blijkbaar staat het final-design vast:




Tiemen

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

Hoi,


inderdaad, zo stond hij woensdag bij R&D.

Ten opzichte van de allereerste Maxxyz zijn er inderdaad een aantal wijzigingen aangebracht in het ontwerp. Aan de buitenkant veranderd er nu niets meer, aan de binnenkant misschien nog wat kleinigheden hier en daar...


Groetjes,

Wouter

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

het is en het blijft een "beauty" hé...

----------


## jo vaes

Ja wouter, daar heb je zeker en vast gelijk ik , ik denk da ik stiekem verliefde aan het worden ben <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>


Jo Vaes - DWR sound and light - belgium

----------


## Tiemen

verliefd op Wouter?

De wonderen zijn de wereld nog niet uit..

Tiemen

PS ik ben nog steeds verliefd op mijn lief

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

Hoi,


ik zou toch twijfelen als ik zou moeten kiezen tussen mijn lief en een Maxxyz-tafel......



Groet,

Wouter

----------


## jo vaes

neenee, nie op wouter :-), ben nog altijd voor de meiskes hoor. MA geef toe, toch een fantastische tafel hé, het uiterlijk alleen is al fantastisch, vooral dat ingebouwd toetsenbord is wel handig

Jo Vaes - DWR sound and light - belgium

----------


## DeMennooos

Tja, over smaak valt te twisten. Over kwaliteit niet. Eerst zien, dan geloven. En bij martin moeten ze wel verrekkes goed hun best doen om mij nog iets te laten geloven voordat ik het eerst zelf heb gezien <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> citaat:
> Eerst zien, dan geloven. En bij martin moeten ze wel verrekkes goed hun best doen om mij nog iets te laten geloven voordat ik het eerst zelf heb gezien <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>



Nou Menno, medio september ben je bij deze van harte uitgenodigd.
Na de Plasa in Londen komen er een aantal tafels naar Bemmel. 
We gaan in de loop van september een workshop organiseren voor geintresseerden.

Men kan zich nog steeds kosteloos aanmelden bij gerrit@fairlight.nl

----------


## jo vaes

Natuurlijk eerst zien wat de Maxxyz kan. Maar ik heb eerlijk gezegd nog geenenkel slecht product van R&D international gezien. En zoals Menno al eerder gezegd heeft, smaken verschillen inderdaad.

Jo Vaes - DWR sound and light - belgium

----------


## gizmo

oi

Ik kijk uit naar Plasa om die maxxyz eens te zien "werken". Ze zullen me toch moeten overtuigen van zijn kunnen.

Iemand vermelde dat MA veel software updates leverde, maar is dit niet normaal als je service levert? BTW denk je dat er op die XP console geen updates gaan komen? Tenminste veiligheids patches van XP zelf hoop ik. Daarenbij heb ik zeer slechte ervaring met "Microsoms" OSs. En geen enkele software is bugfree.

Even iets anders. Wat vinden jullie van de touchscreens? Allemaal wel mooi en makkelijk te personaliseren, maar geeft het enige feedback. Gaat een lichttechnieker nu constant naar zijn schermpjes staan kijken om de vinger op de juiste knop klaar te houden (als dit kan, klaar houden). Ik vond het toch makkelijk dat je je knoppen wist staan en dat het indrukken op een of andere mannier bevestigde dat je cue of eender wat gestart was. Tot nu toe keek ik nog naar het podium, maar gaat dit veranderen?

BTW again, iemand enig idee over de robuustheid van het design? Knoppen, faders, touchscreens?

cheers.

----------


## DeMennooos

Hmm, als je bang bent dat je alleen nog maar op je LCD's zit te kijken is er wel een oplossing. In plaats van de vele slechte video projecties op het podium, je monitor uit laten projecteren op het achterdoek <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

En Gerrit, hou me maar op de hoogte. Ben altijd wel in voor wat nieuws. En misschien dat ik nu wel een keer overtuigt kan worden van een goed werkend "Martin" produkt <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## rieuwert

jongens, waarom al die moeite met die vage tafeltjes van een heele hoop centjes, ga gewoon voor de avolites, de ideale tafel volgens mij, en heb al met de hog3 mogen spelen bij de importeur, maar het haalt het niet bij het gebruiksgemak van de pearl 2000 rolacue.

Waarom off-line programeren, real-time (in het echie) blijft altijd het mooist en best

----------


## Tiemen

Tuurlijk...Pearl en Avolites zijn de beste tafels! Daarom worden ze ook meest gebruikt over gans de wereld! NOT

Er komt een nieuwe tafel uit en jij komt effe verkondigen: laat die toch links liggen, Avolites is beter. Mag ik vragen hoe je zoiets kunt weten als er nog niemand met die Maxxyz kunnen werken heeft? Bent u helderziend ofzo?

Tiemen

----------


## Gast1401081

het probleem van iets nieuws zit'm niet alleen in de opstartproblemen ( a en beta-series) maar ook in de inruilwaarde en afschrijving. Ook al zou de gebruiksvriendelijkheid en service 100% zijn, dan nog wil je gereedschap waar iedereen mee kan werken, dus moeten er eerst 1000 man iop cursus, enz.. Van daar die opmerking over avo, en MA, enzo..

oh lord won't you buy me another mercedes-benz...

----------


## Tiemen

Er zullen veel meer mensen met een Hog kunnen werken dan met een Avolites (wereldwijd gesproken) dus ik snap het nog niet echt...

Tiemen

----------


## JeroentjE

Dat denk ik dus niet ..

Vliegen is de meest milieuvervuilende manier van reizen.

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Ik ken nu niet echt veel van licht, maar de stelling "Meer mensen hebben een hog ll/lll onder de knie dan een Avolites console." staat me ook niet zo echt aan... Zelfs niet in het Live-circuit.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## rieuwert

Ga eens rond snuffelen op de site van avolites, ik denk dat je dan toch wel moet toegeven dat niets hier aan kan tippen, maar ja, smaken verschillen.

----------


## Tiemen

hèhè nog beter...Niets kan aan Avolites tippen...Wel euhm, Avolites heeft in Nederland en Belgie een goede en agressieve marketing gedaan en daarom zijn ze hier zo 'bekend', maar ga eens buiten België en Nederland...Jands zijn wereldtafels, net zoals Flying pig en MA, maar om daar in 1 adem Avolites bij te noemen...mhm
Het gaat me er gewoon om dat er gezegd wordt "vergeet alle nieuwe tafels, gebruik Avo", het spijt me, maar dat vind ik regelrechte Bullshit (ja met grote B)

Tiemen

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> Waarom off-line programeren, real-time (in het echie) blijft altijd het mooist en best



Soms is er gewoon geen tijd om alles real-time te programmeren...Simple as that...

Tiemen

----------


## gizmo

En ik die dacht dat dit een forum over de Maxxyz was. tjpfff.
Zit daar wat te zeuren over hoe geod en slecht andere merken zijn. Weet er mij niemand te vertellen of die nieuwe maxxyz nu eens een echte lichttafel gaat zijn, of weer zo'n martin product dat in  de discotheken, dansfolies, fuiven en andere commercieel opgezette evenementen gaat komen. Theater, TV studio, professional entertainment industry?
Ok vergelijken kan, maar dan iets objectiever.

schollekes

----------


## Tiemen

Als nog niemand die nieuwe tafel ooit gebruikt heeft...Hoe ga je dan vergelijken...Heb nu eens geduld! Ga naar Plaza, daar zal je er eens mogen aankomen. En over een jaartje, als ze al een beetje ouderdom heeft, kan je Hog3 en Maxxyz objectief beginnen vergelijken.

Tiemen

----------


## LJ Gerrit

De MaXXyz is in eerste instantie ontwikkeld voor het topsegment van lichtindustrie, dan bedoel ik  TV Studio, Theater, Entertainment en natuurlijk ook de "groter" discotheken.
Vooral de Amerikaanse markt vroeg om deze tafel, daarom hebben de eerste releases in Amerika plaats gevonden.

Maaaar omdat de prijskwaliteit verhouding super te noemen is, is de MaXXyz ook interessant voor het middensegment.

ps. een Avolites is niet te vergelijken met de MaXXyz. Ze hebben misschien wel een groots opgezette site, maar ben je wel eens een keer in de fabriek geweest. Pffffff, wakie....wakie
<img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle>
Kom naar de Plasa en laat je overtuigen, het is een schatje<img src=icon_smile_kisses.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## badboyscrew

Zal je baas leuk vinden commetaar op avolites

groeten alex

----------


## jo vaes

Ik ben juist terug van een MAXXYZ voorstelling bij EVDV. Ik moet eerlijk toegeven da ik toch wel zeer onder de indruk ben van deze tafel. Vooral die geïntegreerde showdesigner kan wel eens handig zijn, en de mogelijkheid om de maxxyz van op afstand te besturen. Ferdinand zei dat er zelfs een mogelijkheid gaat komen om tegen de tafel te spreken, bijvoorbeeld bij het scherpstellen van de focus on stage of om de pan/tilt waardes te veranderen. Ik vind persoonlijk 1 belangrijk verschil tussen de maxxyz en de hogIII: het feit dat men bij de maxxyz ook nog rechtstreeks DMX heeft een bij de HOGIII niet. Want vinden jullie ervan dat alles afhankelijk wordt van ethernet?


Jo Vaes - DWR sound and light - belgium

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

Hoi,


ik vindt het gevaarlijk dat alles via ethernet gaat lopen... (je vergeet is je ethernet-dmx-module thuis en je kan met je mooie tafel niks meer aanvangen....)

PS: De Maxxyz heeft ook (2x) ethernet... maar dit is naast de 8 reeds aanwezige dmx-uitgangen.... (via ethernet kan je dan dmx-universes bijplaatsen tot 64 universes in totaal) (ethernet-dmx-modules in 19" behuizing zijn (bijna) beschikbaar...)


Groetjes,

Wouter

----------


## DeMennooos

Het op afstand besturen van de maxxyz is niet zo erg uniek. Voor de hog II is er de remote, kun je ook de tafel mee proggen vanaf stage.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

Hoi,


idd Hog2 had een afstandsbediening (met een staartje oftewel kabel...


Maar voor de toekomst:

"wireless"


Groetjes,

Wouter

----------


## jo vaes

Ja, dat wist ik, dat de hog II een afstandbediening had.Dat is tegenwoordig ook niet meer zo speciaal. Maar het is vooral die stemherkenning die mij wel tof lijkt. Het moet dan natuurlijk wel stil zijn in de zaal als je aan het proggen bent.

MVG


Jo Vaes - DWR sound and light - belgium

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Zie je het al voor je?
Je opdrachtgever zal je vragen of je de weg niet een beetje kwijt aan het raken bent.. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Kom op zeg....praten tegen je tafel... pffff..
Praat ie dan ook terug?


*Showtechniek*

----------


## DeMennooos

Het is niet voor niets dat de bedrijven die software voor stemherkenning maken zo erg slecht draaien. Ik zie dat absoluut niet als een pluspunt dat lullen tegen een tafel.
Meer als een minpunt.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------

